# 全线贯通



## NewAmerica

"全线贯通" 怎么译好？  Completed? 不对，工程还在继续。The whole line linked? 太 Chinglish.  It's through? 好象缺少了什么。

全线贯通啦! 看看中俄首座跨江铁路桥长啥样 

Source:
全线贯通啦 看看中俄首座跨江铁路桥长啥样(图)


----------



## brofeelgood

In this context: 'fully operational'.


----------



## NewAmerica

不象啊。'fully operational' 是 "completed"，但现在只是通了，不可实际运行的，因为工程还未完成。


----------



## brofeelgood

我对文章的理解是铁路线已经开通了，不是还未完成，而是还未投入运作而已。

If something is "operational", it means it's ready for use.


----------



## NewAmerica

你把“开通”跟“完成”搞混了。主线贯通，主体完成，施工方的工程车可以通过，但配备设施如防护工程仍在施工，所以不能投入实际运作：



> 中俄首座跨黑龙江铁路桥同江大桥桥面。据悉，*按目前进度，中方一侧7月1日前具备开通条件*。（6月4日摄） 本报记者谢锐佳摄



今天是6月10日！连中方一侧都不具备开通条件。


----------



## brofeelgood

嗯，行。那我们用个较简单的说法 "All sections of the bridge have been joined" 或更直截一点 "The bridge construction is fully completed“。


----------



## NewAmerica

Please make it a headline.


----------



## brofeelgood

As in a news headline?

- Through and through.
- Coming through.
- All clear.


----------



## NewAmerica

brofeelgood said:


> As in a news headline?
> 
> - Through and through.
> - Coming through.
> - All clear.



  Using "through" might be misleading in English.

 "Across the bridge" is very different to "through the bridge." The latter in a native English speaker's mind is often an image of boats going under a bridge that is open for them to get through.


----------



## brofeelgood

None of my suggestions included the word "bridge". You can't arbitrarily string words up to form some irregular expression and then proceed to use that as a basis to declare one of the words as "misleading". The word ”through“ can be used in a number of ways. You could say, for example, 'The two cities will be connected through and through when the new bridge is completed' or 'There's a train coming through here every morning'.


----------



## NewAmerica

Retake a look at the original Chinese headline:

全线贯通啦! 看看中俄首座跨江铁路桥长啥样

_全线贯通啦! The First China-Russia River-Crossing Railway Bridge! What Does It Look like?_

This Chinese headline is called *CONTEXT*.  It emphasizes 中俄首座跨江铁路桥, which is at the center of the news report.  If none of your suggestions included the word "bridge",  then it is likely you've paid too little attention to the context in which _全线贯通啦!_ works.


----------



## brofeelgood

Please look at the title of the thread (which you created) and the very first post (which you wrote). You only wanted a translation of "全线贯通", which is exactly what I've addressed with my suggestions, no more no less. If you'd wished to broaden the translation, you could have said so clearly. I'm not obliged to read your mind and provide answers that I think you might be interested in getting. My suggestions would likely still work if the headline is expanded to include the idea of a bridge, but I think I'll just leave it here, because I'm not sure where the goal posts will be shifted to next.


----------



## NewAmerica

Isn't it self-evident that you MUST read its context in the first place in translating WHATEVER?

But thank you anyways for your effort.


----------



## brofeelgood

You are carping about two different things here.
1) It's important that context be taken into consideration when any translation is performed.
2) But if you only ask for a translation of A, don't ever expect to be given a translation of A + B just because they are related.

And you're most welcome of course.


----------

